# Which would it be?



## Morwen (Dec 9, 2001)

If you could take the place of any character in any of Tolkiens books, which would it be and why?


----------



## Talierin (Dec 9, 2001)

Eowyn, because she finds true happiness after her struggles. Besides, she gets the best guy in the books, hehehe!


----------



## Aerin (Dec 9, 2001)

*In heavily sarcastic voice*
I would want to be Arwen, because her love and strength guided the Fellowship through all their trials.
*Gag, barf*
I would probably want to be Eowyn. Not just becuase she ends up marrying Faramir *rolls eyes at Tal* but because she overcame so much in her life. She was raised primarily by her uncle, and when she was grown, left and killed the Nazgul Witchking. Her strength was amazing, and her stamina was incredible. Eowyn is probably the strongest female character in LOTR. Excuse my french, but Eowyn kicks @$$!!


----------



## Telchar (Dec 10, 2001)

Either Gimli or Legolas.. Can't quite dicide whitch one of them though..


----------



## Merry (Dec 10, 2001)

What a fun question!

I would be Aragorn as he is very wise and regal and ends up being King of all men. He fought with strength and honour and his bravery helped defeat the evil host that attacked Minus Tirith (sp).

Not my fave caracter, but his reward seems far greater than anyone elses.


----------



## menchu (Dec 10, 2001)

I dunno! My fave character (no, ok, I won't repeat it  ) is male, and I wouldn't like to change my sex... Possibly Eowyn is the greatest, luckiest female character, as Talierin and Aerin put it.

I'd rather pick different attributes from different characters. Though the mixture could result awful!
...Maybe Tolkien would have to create a new character for me to choose.


----------



## Uminya (Dec 10, 2001)

I'd be a dwarf...probably Dain, maybe Gimli. My other choice would have to be one of the Ents, Treebeard or Quickbeam.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 10, 2001)

I'd want to be Legolas. Or any Elf, for that matter; but Legolas seems the most battle-girt and 'streetwise'.


----------



## Kementari (Dec 10, 2001)

Eowyn is a great character and she gets to marry _Faramir_, but i wouldn't want to be her, she had a pretty horrible life before she gets married.
In ME i would want to be an elf. Probably a Sindar... You could wander in the woods all the time, and not have to worrie about too much. Thats the life.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 10, 2001)

Hmpf.... Tal and Aerin stole my answer. I also choose Eowyn. Her life was not miserable until Wormtongue began putting bad thoughts in her head. My second choice would be a hobbit lady. Probably not my namesake though, Rosie had WAY to many kids.


----------



## Morwen (Dec 10, 2001)

I would be Beren's nightingale, for her dance and song, but mainly for the adventure she went on with her beloved Beren. I've always thought it romantic going on adventures with the one you love. She conquered so much and gave up immortality for her love.


----------



## FacesInTheMarsh (Dec 15, 2001)

I think i would like to be in the stead of tom bombali, just because he really has no concern for the outside world, and he could beat somebody or something down if he wanted. AND he can sing.


----------



## Grond (Dec 15, 2001)

Naturally I would want to be Sauron..... if for no other reason than to wise the guy up a little bit. My gosh, putting all of your power into a ring and then being stupid enough to lose it. Talk about putting all your eggs in one basket, so to speak. At least if Grond had been Sauron, evil would have had a fighting chance. As it was, Sauron was such a loser that Evil in Middle-earth never even had a chance.


----------



## Walter (Dec 15, 2001)

I think it would be Ulmo - I just love the water and the sea...


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 15, 2001)

I would like to be a Mair and also i would like to be Eomer lol and i would also like to be Tom and Legolas and maybe Turin so i can find out i married my sister lol yuck 
but i would also like to be aragorn King of Gondor and also married to Arwen  

But i've made up my mind i will like to be Eomer lol so i can marry Lothiriel daughter of Imrahil of Dol Amroth and so i can govern the Kingdom of Rohan lol


----------



## Tuor (Dec 15, 2001)

I'd really like to be Glaurung. He's amazingly cool, and he can do that mind control thing.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 17, 2001)

I don't know if I would want to be Gollum because he dies. If I had to be somebody else it would be Thorin, but he also dies. I could then be Smaug, but he dies. I would be just some eagle because then I could watch all that battley stuff going on and never get killed!


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 17, 2001)

I would want to be Gandalf because he's wise and kind and my favorite character. I would also want to be an elf though and live in Rivendell, or maybe Bilbo because I would love a hobbit life and to be able to live in Rivendell. All day I could eat and sing and sit by the fire. That would be great. Also I would want to be one of the characters who leave after the end of the third age because I could not stand to be left behind.


----------



## Courtney (Dec 17, 2001)

I would want to be an elf who lived in Lothlorien and had nothing to do with saving the world, because that would be scary.


----------



## Cuthalion81 (Dec 17, 2001)

Believe it or not, I wouldn't be Beleg Cuthalion ;-) I would definitely want to be Hurin Steadfast. His stand at Nirnaeth is one of the most stirring pieces of literature I've ever read. Aure entuluva!
-Cuthalion


----------



## Grond (Dec 17, 2001)

Hail and well met Cuthalion81. 

Hurin was indeed one of the greatest of the House of Hador..... but your life would have been full of torment, torture and woe. Lo, I would trade my moment of glory away to forego the suffering endured by poor Hurin.


----------



## Cuthalion81 (Dec 18, 2001)

Indeed, you do make a good point, Grond. However, despite all of his sorrows, I would still choose Hurin. Fell though his life was, we look at him now by the greatness of his soul, nobility of his sacrifices, and the steadfastness of his loyalty. He is accounted among the greatest of Elf-friends. I too would wish to be one of such soul.
-Cuthalion

Now playing: "Hanger 18" by Megadeth, from "Rust In Peace"


----------



## Perhana (Dec 22, 2001)

If I could be any character from the Lord of the Rings, I would be Ragadast the Brown. For one, he's a wizard, and wizards are just cool. Secondly, he is great with animals, and animals are cool. Since Ragadast never went to the Grey havens, I assume he stayed in Middle Earth, so I would have eternity to explore ME. But if I were him, I would have lived in Rivendell and gone on the fellowship, so when Gandalf fell, there still would have been a decent companion with Frodo! ( Illvutar knows the rest were weak hearted and deserters!) Leaving Frodo all alone with that talentless fool Sam! Luckily Gollum the Brave, Gollum the Wise, Gollum the Cool showed up and saved the day!


----------



## Melian (Dec 24, 2001)

Definitely,I would like to be Luthien.And the one which I would never like to be is Turin Turambar.


----------

